

Thoughts on Conduits - vq
http://neilmitchell.blogspot.com/2015/07/thoughts-on-conduits.html

======
falcolas
It's always entertaining to watch how the dataflow programming concepts keep
coming up in such different languages and programming models. It would be cool
to see this abstraction made at a higher, language and platform agnostic way.

